# Is there anything to keep nose hair down?



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quick question. I am tired of seeing Izzo's hair in his eyes but I want it to grow out- don't want to shave it. Is there any product on the market to put in that hair to make it stay down while growing it out??? It looks really cute right after I groom him but 10 minutes later the hair is sticking up and blocking his eyes. Thanks for any useful info/tips!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Patience! Once his hair grows a bit more, it will start to lay down. If you cut it, you will always have to keep it cut, or go thru the growing stage again-


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katie is right. It just takes time for more weight to start keeping it down....but it happens pretty fast. I used a wet washcloth several times a day to wet those wild hairs!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks girls!!! I figured that. I didn't want to cut it and have to go through this again in the future. I LOVE the long face hair on Havs since their coats are so pretty!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Thanks girls!!! I figured that. I didn't want to cut it and have to go through this again in the future. I LOVE the long face hair on Havs since their coats are so pretty!!!


It is actually easy to keep a Havanese in full coat. As long as they have a silky coat and not much curl or cotton. All four of mine are in full coat. Try it out and see if you can do it. The rough coat change happens @ 10 mos. when they get the adult coat coming in. After that, it gets easy again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

In another thread awhile ago, someone answered that question by saying "mama spit." When Bailey was a puppy his mustache grew every which way but down. His eyes were totally obscured and I was tempted more than once to shave between his eyes. Ultimately with him I had to cut just a little between his eyes and with his top knot he's now able to see (most of the time) and I can drown in the limpid pool of his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter nose hair is long, but it still goes crazy...like a bad hair day. We are constantly laying down the nose hair.

*Is there a way to keep the nose hair soft? * Dexter hair tends to be a little on the dry side and therefore the hairs will stick up at times.


----------

